

Show HN: DroidEdit, a source code editor for Android - arestivo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aor.droidedit

======
arestivo
Tired of having to deal with my laptop battery, I decided to get a Transformer
Prime. The only thing I needed to get rid of my laptop was a decent source
code editor. And thus DroidEdit was born.

~~~
bergie
Looks very promising. Two questions:

* CoffeeScript support

* DropBox is nice, but GitHub would be the thing that would really make this rock

(another happy Transformer Prime user, now doing a little hacking via chrooted
Ubuntu and VIM)

~~~
zalew
> but GitHub would be the thing that would really make this rock

no. not 'github', but 'vcs support': git, mercurial, others. where it's hosted
doesn't matter.

~~~
bergie
Well, sure, but with GitHub you could additionally give a very easy way to
browse and clone the repositories you have access to. So: a UI instead of
writing repo URLs manually.

------
mattwdelong
No one has mentioned Terminal IDE which supports vim, and git.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside)

------
Roritharr
This is cool!

People who are interested in this should also take a look at AIDE, which can
compile and install Android Apps on the Device itself, has code completition
and lots of other cool things.

~~~
rdtsc
I tried AIDE. It was very neat. I couldn't believe it was doing what it seemed
to be doing. Tried it on an ASUS Transformer with a keyboard. Don't think I'll
switch to that as my primary development mode but it is quite handy if I am on
an airplane or doing something else and don't have my larger laptop but want
to try something to see if it works.

------
M4v3R
If your an iPad user, try Textastic app. In my opinion, it's the best source
code editor for mobile at the moment. It has syntax highlighting, code
completion, symbol navigation, (S)FTP, Dropbox support and great keyboard
extension with easy swipe access to all special characters and numbers. See
more: <http://www.textasticapp.com> I code for living and with this app,
coding even on the touchscreen is a breeze.

Your app looks great too, though.

------
aw3c2
I can highly recommend
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.sblo.pandor...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.sblo.pandora.jota)

It has syntax highlighting too, not sure about indentation.

------
noss
I recently uninstalled DroidEdit because I had to handle more updates to it
than uses for a text editor on my tab. This is mostly because typing without
tactile feedback isn't that great. The editor in itself was quite smart
though.

------
antoineleclair
Looks great, just bought the pro version. I tried a few others last week but
was not satisfied.

Eager to try the remote commands for unit testing and source control.

------
tuananh
A ssh client, vim and external keyboard is all I need for code editing. I
don't see the need for this kind of app.

~~~
bergie
You can also run Vim and Git on a chroot so no Internet connection needed:
[http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-
inst...](http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-
ubuntu-on-rooted-transformer-prime/)

That said, the editor in this post looks interesting.

